# App problems and program installation problems



## MyNameIsBeki (Feb 3, 2013)

I own an Advent Monza T100 with Windows 8 operating system. I've had quite a few problems with it. When I first started having problems. I took my laptop in store and they suggested a system refresh. I did this and everything seemed to be working okay afterwards. But now the problems are starting to return. 
Also, before the system refresh, everything installed without any problems. 
When I click on some of the apps, the loading screen appears for the app but then the actual app doesn't open. 
With things not installing, I mean iTunes and Microsoft Office, these are the only ones I've found up to now to not be working. 
The first time I tried to install Microsoft Office after the refresh, it started okay but then stopped working when the green progress bar got half way. The second time, the progress bar got to the end but then an error message came up saying; 'Microsoft.VC80.CRT.type="win32! ,version="8.0.50727.6195".public KeyToken="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b".proc essorArchitecture="x86"'. Please refer to Help and Support for more information. HRESULT: 0x800703FA.
And now every time I try to run the Microsoft Office setup, it stops working when I click on the 'Already purchased Office 2010'.
Whenever I try to install iTunes, the same error comes up.
Any help or advise on what to do would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Beki (and welcome to the forums)


Since your laptop is so new, and completely covered by its warranty, I think you might want to return it to either the store or the manufacturer's specified repair depot (the information would be in your paperwork, or available from a phone call to your vendor). 

It's possible that your software troubles could be caused by an underlying hardware problem. A qualified technician would likely first analyze your Error logs, run diagnostics on the main components of the laptop, and try to duplicate the errors you are seeing. They would then be able to give you their best assessment of the likely problem, and tell you what solution they propose.

Before taking the computer back, you might first want to copy any personal files that you've added (documents, pictures, music, video, etc.), as well as any downloaded programs that you've purchased since the laptop came home - and make sure that you keep a copy of the product license (or "product key") for each purchased program.
_______________

That said, if you want to try and diagnose the problem & attempt a repair yourself. Here are you steps:
1) Make backups to removable media of any personal data you wish to keep (including purchased downloads, as mentioned above),
2) Check in the Windows error logs to see if there are clues there. Use the Event Viewer for this. From the Windows 8 Start Screen, start typing Event Viewer: the Search box will automatically open. Select the Event Viewer icon - this will start Event Viewer. In the main box, there will be lists of Critical Errors (if any), Errors, Warnings, & Information. Pay closest attention to any Critical Errors. Also look carefully at the other types of errors, one by one, in the lists. For now, you do not need to concern yourself too much with the Warnings & Information categories. You can start researching the errors with your favorite search engine, and you can also post your findings here.
3) Two of the most common hardware failures are system memory failures, and hard drive failures. There are programs that can run diagnostics for these. Some computers come with diagnostics built in - you can check your user manual (or call your vendor/manufacturer) to see if your model has such built-in diagnostics. If not, you could try making a bootable CD that contains such diagnostic tools, start your computer with that CD, and run memory and hard drive diagnostics. The "UBCD" tools are fairly well-respected and free, and there are complete instructions on how to make the CD on their website --- Ultimate Boot CD - Overview
---By the way: the hardware tests are operating system independent: it doesn't matter what operating system your computer is running. The CD contains a version of Linux, and your computer starts from that.
---If you get results that indicate a hardware fault, you can relay that information to your vendor for warranty repair (and you can ask us questions about the results, too, if you aren't sure what the results mean).
4) Should your system memory and hard drive pass diagnostics with no errors, and your Event Viewer logs do not point to any hardware issues, you can consider trying a System Reset [this basically erases your current Windows installation & reinstalls Windows 8 fresh). This is fairly easy to do, and since you've probably only had the laptop a very short time, it won't take long to restore your personal files from backups, and reinstall Office & iTunes from either installation DVDs, or downloaded installer files that you backed up in Step #1. A System Reset is the simplest & quickest repair in your case, since you mention that a lot of things are misbehaving at the same time. It would take a long time to sort out each one, if there are many programs all tangled up with separate issues.
----- to run a System Reset (to reinstall Windows 8) -- Turn on your Windows 8 laptop -- move your pointer to the top right-hand corner of the screen, and from the Charms bar, select the gear icon for* Settings*. Then select *Change PC Settings*. Go to the *General* tab. Scroll down the list and then select *Remove everything and reinstall Windows* (this is also called System Reset in different menus). Follow the prompts.
_______________

If you reinstall Windows, try to go to Windows Update as soon as possible (before attempting to restore any documents or reinstall any programs), and let Windows Update bring your computer up-to-date with the latest updates ... many of which resolve issues with programs.
________________

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------

